# Re chrome S2 rims



## cash4chaos (Jun 6, 2015)

What is the best way to re chrome  shot rims without losing the knurls and engraving ? I know the rims are not triple plated so if I have them cleaned stripped and no buffing and chromed on straight metal , I've heard this is how Schwinn used to do it . How will they turn out ? anyone with pics is appreciated .
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2015)

I believe Proctors can plate them and redo the knurling. Be forewarned this will not be cheap and you may be better off finding a really nice set instead. V/r Shawn


----------



## cash4chaos (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Personally I'd just give that bike, including the rims, a good detailing, a seat recover, and call it a day. You would be surprised at how nice that bike could look with a little elbow grease (and hardly any $$)! V/r Shawn


----------



## cash4chaos (Jun 6, 2015)

The paint is perfect just little surface rust , rims crank sprocket were shot bought from original owner bike sat in basement for 50 years !


----------



## cash4chaos (Jun 6, 2015)

I've done that the rims were it sat are literally disintegrated , I would also do the same thing as you said , the paint came out as mint as the day it was bought . looks silly with other S2  ratty rims I have


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 6, 2015)

I've heard that the best bet for re-chroming the S-2 rims is to start with a set that were originally painted. The theory being that it's easier to get them down to bare metal and thus less material is lost in the process and the knurls stay sharper. I don't have any first-hand experience with this, but it seems like a valid theory.

Sweet bike, by the way.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cash4chaos (Jun 6, 2015)

I've read that also , The lady I got this said her dad got the bike when he was 10 and it was to hard for him to peddle so they put it in the basement behind a tarp and it sat there the next 50 years . When I received the bike the seat was also destroyed , the crank and sprocket fused to the frame , Still I was so amazed how with a little elbow grease the paint was mint not a scratch on it.
Hopefully I'll have it ride ready by 4th of July


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 6, 2015)

greenephantom said:


> I've heard that the best bet for re-chroming the S-2 rims is to start with a set that were originally painted. ...




Do rims that were not plated originally have the drain holes?


----------



## rhenning (Jun 7, 2015)

The rims should all have the holes which were for allowing the air to escape the tubing the rim was made from during the manufacturing/welding process.  Roger


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 7, 2015)

Super looking bike! I lucked out on my S-2 rims, they cleaned really well with a small amount of peppering left behind. Mine sat in a wet environment for quite a few years also, the paint on these things is amazing! Looking forward to seeing your refurbished bike!!! Joe.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 8, 2015)

Oxalic Acid bath for the rims - soap & water for the rest of the painted part - grease & ride - the chrome will come back .... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 8, 2015)

White vinegar has worked well for me as a rust remover. Soak, rust usually wipes right off, sometimes use a brass brush, then wax it up.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 9, 2015)

rhenning said:


> The rims should all have the holes which were for allowing the air to escape the tubing the rim was made from during the manufacturing/welding process.  Roger




Pulled a tire off a painted S-7 today, and as I remembered: no drain holes.
IIRC the same goes for S-2 rims.


----------



## rickyd (Jun 9, 2015)

I am slightly confused (a natural state) but if the rims you have are the ones pictured with bike I believe like others here they would clean up very nice with some vinegar, oxalic acid, or other rust removers. Rick


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 9, 2015)

rickyd said:


> ... I believe like others here they would clean up very nice with some vinegar...




I'm with you Rick, they look like they'll clean up well, and here's another couple things to think about: 
To me the bike looks like it didn't get much use, and I'll bet those rims are nice and straight w/o curb dings. Buy some replacements and you're rolling the dice on condition. If you want a smooooth rider this is something to consider.
Plus: those wheels are original to that bike. For many of us that boosts the CF.


----------



## spoker (Jun 9, 2015)

you might want to consider triing altern atives b4 doing the acid thing,try 0000steel wool and seafoam rust remover,r water and tin foil,somtimes going extreme right away prevents u from gettin the beast results,just sayin!tae alook in the restoration tips and under cleaning chrome,i think i posted a b4 and after pic of a rim i did with tin foil and water


----------



## spoker (Jun 9, 2015)

at the risk of runnig on[lol] rust from a somtimes damp basement is usually and relativly light i.e. on top of the chrome not really etechtec into the chrome,if you keep somthing with plating[bike] in a garage with a car with a catalitic convertor youul get some rel damage from the fumes,the aluminum bumper brackets would acually get eaten up on alot of 80s gm cars,and the rear bumper was always discolord from the fumes!


----------



## cash4chaos (Jun 10, 2015)

The Rims are deteriorated meaning no rim on the inside of the wheel . I bought some S2's from a friend and they cleaned up great I'll have the bike back together soon. 
The bike was ridden twice maybe then stored for 50 years ! it's all there perfect paint and all .


----------

